# Where are the new snapshots?



## irkkaaja (Feb 27, 2009)

The monthly -CURRENT snapshot binaries seem to have been conspicuously absent from ftp.freebsd.org since December. I remember reading in the devblogs in late December that bootloader support for ZFS had been added to the system, and you could make a fully ZFS system by either waiting for the January snapshots or compiling your own ISO from CVS (Sorry, I'm just not _that_ hardc0r3).

I'd like to give this a shot, and I don't currently have FreeBSD on my system due to the CD burning incorrectly the last time I tried to burn one (Long story short: k3b said it didn't burn correctly, I tried to use it anyway and got a corrupted hard drive).


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 27, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2164&highlight=snapshot


----------

